# How German are Graf Zeppelin watches?



## TK-421

I really like a lot of their watches, but are they another germasian? Or are they up there with junghans, union glashuette, stowa ?


----------



## rationaltime

Hello, 

I think you are asking two questions. It seems Graf Zeppelin is German in the
sense of the watches being assembled in Germany. Some models may use Poljot
movements though. I guess that counts as Asian, but we might not use the term
"GermAsian" to describe them.

Watches are created to satisfy a range of budgets. Whether some Zeppelin models
are "up there" perhaps someone else can comment. Stowa watches get enthusiastic
support, and Stowa is back ordered. That should be a strong indication of how the
customers see the Stowa price/value ratio. It is tough to compete at the Stowa
price points, but Zeppelin also offers lower priced watches.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## emmanuelgoldstein

Graf Zeppelin makes a wide range of watches to suit different budgets. POINTtec Electronic GmbH manufactures watches under the brand names Junkers ("YOON-kers"), Graf Zeppelin, and Maximilian Munchen MM. Although the movements in most of their models are made in either Switzerland or Russia (Poljot), the watches themselves are manufactured in Germany. I believe at some point there was a discussion on whether POINTtec was an actual manufacture or a marketing company. According to the POINTtec Web site all their components are sourced from Germany and they are a manufacture. Either way they do make a nice watch in the Junkers and Graf Zeppelin lines.


----------



## Zarith

POINTtec doesn't have a manufacture. The Graf Zeppelin and Junkers watches are assemble in the Gardé factory:

http://www.garde.de/

You can find any sort of movement in these watches: Swiss ETA Quartz, ETA automatic, Ronda Quartz, Japanese Miyota automatic, Russian Poljot automatic, etc...

The cases are probably partially created in Asia (or totally for the models without a "Made In Germany" label).



rationaltime said:


> Some models may use Poljot movements though. I guess that counts as Asian, but we might not use the term "GermAsian" to describe them.


Poljot movement are not Asian. They are Russian.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poljot


----------



## rationaltime

Hello Zarith,

Thank you for the information on Gardé Uhren und Feinmechanik Ruhla.
I found the page describing the Gardé watch museum and made a separate
post about it.

I'm sorry if there is some confusion about the terms. As the words are commonly
used in the U.S., "Russia" is the largest part of "Asia". No judgement is made by
using either term.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

TK-421 said:


> ......are they up there with junghans, union glashuette, stowa ?


No, Graf Z. isn't on par with Union Glashütte, Stowa or Junghans.

Union Glashütte refines all swiss (ETA) movements in Glashütte in order to fit the rquirements of "Made in Glashütte".

I rate the overall quality of Stowa watches to be better (which btw is mirrored by the price). Same is applicable to Junghans vs Zeppelin.

My take: Graf Zeppelin watches are a nice entry level into mechanical watches with interesting designs as well.


----------



## TK-421

stuffler said:


> No, Graf Z. isn't on par with Union Glashütte, Stowa or Junghans.
> 
> Union Glashütte refines all swiss (ETA) movements in Glashütte in order to fit the rquirements of "Made in Glashütte".
> 
> I rate the overall quality of Stowa watches to be better (which btw is mirrored by the price). Same is applicable to Junghans vs Zeppelin.
> 
> My take: Graf Zeppelin watches are a nice entry level into mechanical watches with interesting designs as well.


Thanks!


----------



## Alex Thyl

rationaltime said:


> I'm sorry if there is some confusion about the terms. As the words are commonly
> used in the U.S., "Russia" is the largest part of "Asia". No judgement is made by
> using either term.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Well, there is a comfusion in terms for sure. I must say that calling Russia an Asian country is a weird twist of thought. Poljot watches/movements are manufactured in the 1МЧЗ, i.e. Первый Московский Часовой Завод which is situated in Moscow. Undoubtedly in Eastern Europe.


----------



## TK-421

Russia is Russia. It is both European and Asian.



Alex Thyl said:


> Well, there is a comfusion in terms for sure. I must say that calling Russia an Asian country is a weird twist of thought. Poljot watches/movements are manufactured in the 1МЧЗ, i.e. Первый Московский Часовой Завод which is situated in Moscow. Undoubtedly in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Alex Thyl

TK-421 said:


> Russia is Russia. It is both European and Asian.


Would be difficult to argue with these undisputable facts. Like with the one - referring to one of the main topics - that Poljot is Russian and not Asian.


----------



## TK-421

i think russia is unique to itself.

in the USA there are states in certain areas that are similar to each other. the northeast, midwest, southeast, southwest, mountain west, pacific coast, northwest.

however, texas is its own beast. i don't look at it as western, southern, or american. it is just texan.



Alex Thyl said:


> Would be difficult to argue with these undisputable facts. Like with the one - referring to one of the main topics - that Poljot is Russian and not Asian.


----------



## Gaspard

TK-421 said:


> Russia is Russia. It is both European and Asian.


Russia is European as Turkey is :-d


----------



## Janne

Correct. Europe stretches to the Ural mountains, and to the Bosporus. 

Culturewise, Russia is a European country, Turkey more of a Middle Eastern. I am not sure why Turkey could keep the European bit after the Ottoman Empire went bust. I guess some polititian did not attend school?


----------



## Ghia

I failed geography, but I love my Junkers!


----------



## metalgear

well they do well to separate the brands Junkers vs Zepellin - i'm more of the latter (I think).


----------

